# Geese in Trees ???



## Dogbones (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of Canada geese landing in trees? I saw a Canada goose land in an eagles nest today. Kinda wondering if perhaps they were nesting there. This was about 7 miles North of Washburn ND on the Missouri River. The nest is about 200 yards upstream of N47. 16. 163 W101.11.280 If anyone checks it out let me know what you think.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have seen quite a few other photos,even some with the geese back pedaling onto a larger branch probably 20'-25' in the air.Crazy


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

i saw a canada goose sitting on a crossarm of a power pole, wish i would of had the camera with me


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

They nest in trees quite often( more than you think), I have seen them in old hawk nests and blue heron nests


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

last spring i seen a mallard land in a pine tree. I would believe a goose would land in trees because they always like to nest on top of bales which are kind of shorter fatter trees.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Some local honkers nest on a low slope spot on the barn roof every year.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

got this pic in southern Illinois last spring. strangest thing I'd seen too.


----------



## teamfullbore (Mar 25, 2010)

We were seeing them landing on the roof of apartment buildings in south Moorhead. We were all confused and figured it was just a random occurance!


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I know I have a picture of a couple geese on top of a silo. I will have to see if I can find it. I didn't think they landed in trees either until i looked it up after seeing them on the silo.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Me and my brother used to hunt a section in W MN, it had 2 flooded bottoms connected with a ditch that was lined with big cottonwoods. There was a smaller pond along this ditch, the pond was full of woodies and mallards on this day. We crawled next to the high grass on the ditch towards the pond. When we got close about six ******* jumped off the water and landed in the cottonwoods. They hadn't detected us yet, they sat in the trees and honked their brains out. It was amazingly loud with their calls echoing off the water. One of them flew from one tree to another. We were looking to shoot some drake woodies so we stood up and everything lifted off. Probably 200 ducks. We got our woodies and some of the green guys. 
This is the only time I have seen honkers in trees except for the one I shot that ended up impailed on a tree branch about 200yrds from my finisher.


----------

